# How to keep a 5 star rating



## 8uber (Dec 2, 2014)

I have completed 80+ Trips and stil have a 5star rating any Advice on how to keep it up?This week on my summary report I had a rating of 4.15 but still have a overall rating if 5. Will this effect my rating ?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Give all your passengers five dollar bills. This will only work for a few months, but if you can’t handle a 4*, I guess it’s worth a try. Why do you care about having a perfect rating? It will cost a lot in stress and dignity and not translate to tips in the slightest. Not worth it, mate.

If your weekly rating was that low though, sounds like you might have already stepped in front of the 1* train.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

8uber said:


> I have completed 80+ Trips and stil have a 5star rating any Advice on how to keep it up?This week on my summary report I had a rating of 4.15 but still have a overall rating if 5. Will this effect my rating ?


confused
how could you have a rating of 4.15, but somehow have an "overall" rating of 5? once the first person rates you less than 5 you can never go back to 5(unless you go 500 trips with all 5 ratings,which is probably, impossible)

and where is this summary report that shows your rating? i just see invoices in my account

also, how do you know your number of trips? is there a place that tells us a total, or you just counting each individual trip you see in recent trips or summary/invoices?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

4.15 for how many ratings/rides?

that is a mighty deep hole to dig yourself out of....it may be time to ride with some 4.9 drivers to see how it's done.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 4.15 for how many ratings/rides?
> 
> that is a mighty deep hole to dig yourself out of....it may be time to ride with some 4.9 drivers to see how it's done.


can you just tell us how 4.9 drivers do it?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> can you just tell us how 4.9 drivers do it?


this forum tells that story, it may take weeks to read it all however...

better to just take a few rides with some highly rated drivers, hop in, give them an address and see how they do it.

kind of like golf lessons, you can buy the book, read a forum... but a swing coach will be faster.

Watch how they handle navigation, traffic, driving smoothness..... at 4.15 something is not going well.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lets face it, picking up a passenger and taking them somewhere doesnt involve anything remotely close to rocket science. We all did it waaaaaaaaaaay before Uber started (giving friends and family rides).

no matter how good you are, a lot of passenger think you do a good job, but just not the best ride they had in their life,so they may give a 4,when really a 4 means you'll be losing your job
of course some higher rated drivers do a whole lot of the extras: opening door, mints, gum, water etc,(basically kiss ass) but you should be able to easily get a 5 without doing any of that. the biggest part of getting a 5 depends on the type of pax you get,regardless of how well you do your job


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

8uber said:


> I have completed 80+ Trips and stil have a 5star rating any Advice on how to keep it up?This week on my summary report I had a rating of 4.15 but still have a overall rating if 5. Will this effect my rating ?


You're bound to have mediocre weeks. If you're still rated a five, then you shouldn't be upset about being rated a 4.15. Unless your rating is actually 4.15, and then I would incorporate useful tips from this forum


----------



## 8uber (Dec 2, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 4.15 for how many ratings/rides?
> 
> that is a mighty deep hole to dig yourself out of....it may be time to ride with some 4.9 drivers to see how it's done.


My over all rating is still a 5 star. But last week I took very few trips and on my summary report for the week I had a 4.15.


----------



## GomesX (Sep 13, 2014)

The overall ratings can sometimes be confusing/inaccurate. On the computer I am a 4.89 but on the app it says 4.91. Hell, some guy told me last week that I am a five on his phone. There really is no supersecret to keeping a high rating. Always be polite, say "hello how is your day?" Don't try to chat with someone who clearly is not interested in talking to you. At the end of the trip, I like to say "Have a good night. Be safe." and I ask people if they have all their stuff and turn on the light for them to double check. That actually seems to be a popular thing to do. You don't need to open doors for people or give them water. Nobody expects that, and it only costs you time and money. Good luck


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

8uber said:


> My over all rating is still a 5 star. But last week I took very few trips and on my summary report for the week I had a 4.15.


You do know thats mathematically impossible right?


----------



## 8uber (Dec 2, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> You do know thats mathematically impossible right?


Lol well I still have an overall rating of 5 Stars so it's not mathematically impossible, maybe you should be a math teacher ? Why are you driving a uber ?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> You do know thats mathematically impossible right?


20 rides... 17 rated a 4, and 3 rated a 5 would produce 4.15.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

You should tip your passengers.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> 20 rides... 17 rated a 4, and 3 rated a 5 would produce 4.15.


WRONG
he said he's overall a 5
so i said that's mathematically impossible
no way he can be at 5.0 after even one 4 star rating out of 2000 trips
come on now people, this is math 101


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

8uber said:


> Lol well I still have an overall rating of 5 Stars so it's not mathematically impossible, maybe you should be a math teacher ? Why are you driving a uber ?


you dont need to be a teacher to know that if 5 stars is the highest, after one rating lower than that(and you said you had a 4.15) there's NO WAY possible you can be at 5 overall as you say,smh. No teacher needed, just 1st grade math course


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> WRONG
> he said he's overall a 5
> so i said that's mathematically impossible
> no way he can be at 5.0 after even one 4 star rating out of 2000 trips
> come on now people, this is math 101


New drivers are kept at 5 stars in the app until they've completed a certain amount of rides. His real rating is in the dashboard. Once he's completed the required amount of rides the app will switch to his real rating.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I believe the weekly summary is erroneous sometimes or in some aspects (it once showed that I was making over 9k+ per hour). It also showed that I was overall at 5.0 even though I'm not a new driver (actual rating is 4.87). I kind of have given up on finding out what my true rating is, since there's no agreement in the many places it shows up.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the weekly report says in error I am 5.0 stars "overall" I am not, I assure you.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

GomesX said:


> The overall ratings can sometimes be confusing/inaccurate. On the computer I am a 4.89 but on the app it says 4.91. Hell, some guy told me last week that I am a five on his phone. There really is no supersecret to keeping a high rating. Always be polite, say "hello how is your day?" Don't try to chat with someone who clearly is not interested in talking to you. At the end of the trip, I like to say "Have a good night. Be safe." and I ask people if they have all their stuff and turn on the light for them to double check. That actually seems to be a popular thing to do. You don't need to open doors for people or give them water. Nobody expects that, and it only costs you time and money. Good luck


good advice,
I always turn my light on when they are coming to get in the car, I'm just over 1000 rides with a 4.7 rating.
Clean car helps, I vacuum before I start and weather permitting I'll wash the car.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> New drivers are kept at 5 stars in the app until they've completed a certain amount of rides. His real rating is in the dashboard. Once he's completed the required amount of rides the app will switch to his real rating.


Yes, im aware of this, my point is, regardless what his app says, theres no way he could be a 5 if at any point he said he was 4.15
SIMPLE MATH PEOPLE


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

There shouldn't be any more debate on this 5.0 overall rating..

once you have anything lower than 5.0, it's nearly impossible to get it back. Of the last 500 rated rides, you can only have 2 ratings at 4 to maintain 5.0 (rounded up from the nearest thousandth).


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> you dont need to be a teacher to know that if 5 stars is the highest, after one rating lower than that(and you said you had a 4.15) there's NO WAY possible you can be at 5 overall as you say,smh. No teacher needed, just 1st grade math course


Sure....use elementary math to confuse the OP.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Uber rounds at .X5 and .X6. So while the summary is wrong for me too, I'm pretty sure it works like this:
4.96-5.00: 5
4.86-4.95: 4.9
4.76-4.85: 4.8

I haven't gone any lower than that but I imagine it extends below as well.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

8uber said:


> I have completed 80+ Trips and stil have a 5star rating any Advice on how to keep it up?This week on my summary report I had a rating of 4.15 but still have a overall rating if 5. Will this effect my rating ?


The thing to remember is to educate ALL your paxs about the horribly flawed driver rating system. Once they understand that a 4 means "fire this driver immediately," you'll never get anything less than 5. I have 300+ trips and a 4.97 rating. The value means nothing because the system is statically flawed, but it looks good to paxs.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

8uber said:


> Lol well I still have an overall rating of 5 Stars so it's not mathematically impossible, maybe you should be a math teacher ? Why are you driving a uber ?


Sorry to disappoint you but most driver that got a summary report got the same error "overall Rating of 5". *it's an error*. Your overall rating is what you see on your driver' app. I know you can figure it out soon. If not, Here's the break down, you got a 4.15 that week how can you really believe that you can have and overall rating of 5? overall rating means that any and all rider rating summit for you had to be a 5 from the very first rated ride when you started with Uber until now. Uber takes in to account your last 500 rides, well that's if you have that many, if not then they take the average of your total completed ride that were rated, (not all riders will rate you) but that's not the case with you getting a 4.15 for that week. I hope it make sense now. This goes back to the old saying; "Don't believe everything you hear" but in your case "Don't believe everything you read" If you don't believe us here then email Uber to confirm it for yourself. Best of Luck to you!


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Yes, im aware of this, my point is, regardless what his app says, theres no way he could be a 5 if at any point he said he was 4.15
> SIMPLE MATH PEOPLE


Could be a discrepancy between what he sees on the app vs what it is if he logged into partners.uber. On my phone my rating has held steady at 4.94 for weeks now, but has fluctuated on the website. I think the app/phone is not updating. Even after a week in which my average rating was 4.25, according to the Uber summary email, my phone/app showed no change.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Could be a discrepancy between what he sees on the app vs what it is if he logged into partners.uber. On my phone my rating has held steady at 4.94 for weeks now, but has fluctuated on the website. I think the app/phone is not updating. Even after a week in which my average rating was 4.25, according to the Uber summary email, my phone/app showed no change.


yes it may be a discrepancy between what he sees on app vs logged.
still doesnt take away from the fact if at any time he's rated 4 point something, he can never be a 5 at all again, just not mathamatically possible until uber adds at least a 6 star to the scale
and just because u round up, does NOT mean 4.96=5. anything less than 5(5.0) is not a 5 !!!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

8uber said:


> I have completed 80+ Trips and stil have a 5star rating any Advice on how to keep it up?This week on my summary report I had a rating of 4.15 but still have a overall rating if 5. Will this effect my rating ?


sad part is, this is what you're probably looking at:


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

wow.. my summary just arrived, and everything is correct except for my overall rating once again.. however, I'm happy that my rating last week is 5.0 despite surges and long trip fares.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

@Bart McCoy nice job on the 100% acceptance rate!! I usually hover around 90%.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberOne said:


> View attachment 3156
> 
> wow.. my summary just arrived, and everything is correct except for my overall rating once again.. however, I'm happy that my rating last week is 5.0 despite surges and long trip fares.


what exactly do you mean "everything is correct except for your overall rating"??



UberOne said:


> @Bart McCoy nice job on the 100% acceptance rate!! I usually hover around 90%.


yeh i usually decline only decline if real far.but since i do most in the busy city,there's never really a far pickup. that would only happen out in the county. plus havent seen any rider rating lower than a 4.0


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I meant that the only metric that is incorrect is my overall rating, which the summary says is 5.0, and I know it to be 4.87.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I meant that the only metric that is incorrect is my overall rating, which the summary says is 5.0, and I know it to be 4.87.


ah okay cool
that's what im trying to explain to the op
he said he's not worried about his 4.15, because his overall is a 5.0 lol


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

it's possible to get a 5.0 for any one week or period. However, the OP received a 4.15 for last week, which will considerably lower his overall since he's new.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just got my weekly summary. It says I worked 10 hours on Christmas Eve when I was at home with the app off.

Bad Data, or as they used to say Garbage in, Garbage out. you cannot believe the results when the data is bad.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

it says I worked 8.9 hours according to my bar chart, but the weekly calendar with car ticker marks shows way more than that, weird..


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

uber keeps generating and feeding us false productivity figures and metrics.. who do they think we are, north koreans??


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

jsixis said:


> good advice,
> I always turn my light on when they are coming to get in the car, I'm just over 1000 rides with a 4.7 rating.
> Clean car helps, I vacuum before I start and weather permitting I'll wash the car.


so yall cars dont have the light come on automatically when they open the doors lol?


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

UberOne said:


> it says I worked 8.9 hours according to my bar chart, but the weekly calendar with car ticker marks shows way more than that, weird..


Same here, it gots me online from Tuesday at 1:00pm until Wednesday 9:00am none stop. (19 hours online) lol, Oooh wait a minute, maybe I'm sleepwalking again and think I have to go driving for Uber and turn on my phone app all night but go back to bed, humm??. Too bad I can't sleep-drive, we'll maybe not, it could hurt my 5* overall rating.


----------



## 8uber (Dec 2, 2014)

l 


Bart McCoy said:


> sad part is, this is what you're probably looking at:


Lol sad part is no.


----------



## 8uber (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok so after I wrote this post I still had a 5 star rating for about a week. Today I'm 4.8 the Uber system is very odd.


----------

